# rear tire wear.....



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

I drive a 95' 325i with M3 suspension. The tires are slightly canted out ward (camber or whatever), and that is killing the inside shoulder of my tires. I'm sure someone in here has had that problem. I love the stance of the car but hate the tire wear. How can I fix this situation????


----------

